# Found an old shotgun



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 8, 2011)

I found an old shotgun at a gun store and it appeared to be a browning A5. It's in fair shape, no cracked wood, the metal is a little rough, but overall it just appears to have been used and not looked at. There is no shiny finish on the woos or metal.
The fellow at the gun  store said it was a Remington made on a Browning pattern.
The only writing I could find on the gun was Browning arms company (North Haven, Conn) or something to that affect on the top of the barrel.
It also had cyl on the barrel close to the receiver.


Could it be possible to put a Browning barrel on a Remington gun?

If not, and the gun is actually a Browning. What would you think it's worth.


----------



## packrat (Mar 8, 2011)

*number*

Give me the first couple of digits on the serial # and I can give you an educated guess.
Here's a little borrowed knowledge, but not cut into stone by Browning himself.

_The question is: Is it an early Remington shotgun made with the Browning Patent, or is it a Browning A-5 made for Browning by Remington in the 1940's? If the latter, then the serial number would have an alpha character before the number; Therefore I'll assume you have a Remington Autoloading Shotgun made from 1905 thru 1910._


----------



## CAL (Mar 8, 2011)

Careful,It might be a gun made to shoot roll crimp shells.It will not eject the crimp shells made now.They are too long.Have heard of gunsmith increasing the  window to account for this.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a Remington Arms Co., Inc. Shotgun that was made in Ilion, New York, USA.  It is a 12 gauge, auto-loader, that is a Model 11.  (NOT MODEL 1100).  This design has the Browning style "Hump".   It was made on Browning's U.S. Patents 689.283-710.094-730.870-812.326

This gun is a cylinder bore, factory made 20" long barrel, 12 GA for 2 3/4" or Shorter Shells.  It was made for the U.S. Military and has U.S. Military Finish stamped on the receiver and barrel.  I was told that this gun was originally made as a "Riot Control" gun for the U.S. Government. I don't know when this gun was manufactured but the serial Number is # 49XXXX.  It also has an ensignia of FJA stamped into the left side of the stock.   My Father bought this gun back in the late 1960's and I used it for quail hunting.  He gave me the Model 11 and he hunted with his Browning Model A-5.  It is one of the hardest shooting shotguns that I have ever seen.  It is somewhat heavier than a standard Browning design Model A-5 auto-loader though.  It would also wear you out after a long day of walking while quail hunting too. 

After my Father's death, I had Mr. Sanders of Sander's Gun Shop here in Augusta completely clean it and re-blue it way back in the 1980's.  It looks brand new and I have never fired it since the re-bluing etc.  I remember Mr. Sanders told me that he remembered when my Father originally bought this gun back in the 1960's.  Mr. Sanders was the only gunsmith that ever worked on any of my Father's guns and I knew from an early age that he was the very best gunsmith in the southeast.

I will also tell all of you one very important fact too.  This gun is absolutely priceless to me and I won't sell it for any amount of money.  It is my constant connection to my late Father and no amount of money will ever change that.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 8, 2011)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I found an old shotgun at a gun store and it appeared to be a browning A5. It's in fair shape, no cracked wood, the metal is a little rough, but overall it just appears to have been used and not looked at. There is no shiny finish on the woos or metal.
> The fellow at the gun  store said it was a Remington made on a Browning pattern.
> The only writing I could find on the gun was Browning arms company (North Haven, Conn) or something to that affect on the top of the barrel.
> It also had cyl on the barrel close to the receiver.
> ...




To answer your question, it's kinda not possible to put a Browning barrel on a Remington, even the WW II guns that were made by Remington for Browning. _ Apparently_, some of the Browning barrels_ may _fit with some work, but they are not interchangeable.  I have a 20 ga. Browning made by Remington, and Browning barrels will not fit.

I'm curious about the barrel saying "New Haven, Conn." -- as far as I know neither Browning or Remington had anything to do with New Haven.  The WWII Brownings  will say "St. Louis, Mo." on the barrel.  The two gun makers most famously associated with New Haven were Winchester and Marlin.  Remington was in Bridgeport, Conn.

The Remington Model 11 was produced until 1948, when it was replaced by the 11-48 (clever name, eh) which was a modified Browning action.  

The Browning variants of the A-5 don't bring a lot of money --$250.00 300 seems to be the norm.

Whereas I seen a lot of Browning A-5's that were pristine, I've never seen a shiny Remington Mod. 11.  Apparently they were well used.

Savage also made a gun on the Browning patent, but you don't run across them too often.


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 8, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Browning_Auto-5  .......  Maybe this will help you out ?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 8, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> To answer your question, it's kinda not possible to put a Browning barrel on a Remington, even the WW II guns that were made by Remington for Browning. _ Apparently_, some of the Browning barrels_ may _fit with some work, but they are not interchangeable.  I have a 20 ga. Browning made by Remington, and Browning barrels will not fit.
> 
> I'm curious about the barrel saying "New Haven, Conn." -- as far as I know neither Browning or Remington had anything to do with New Haven.  The WWII Brownings  will say "St. Louis, Mo." on the barrel.  The two gun makers most famously associated with New Haven were Winchester and Marlin.  Remington was in Bridgeport, Conn.
> 
> ...



My Dad has four of the Remington model 11 12 ga. Shotguns and they are as you say just a dull brown.

However now that you mention it, I don't recall ever seeing a Browning A-5 as dull as this gun.

I looked at this gun even after the fellow at the store said it was a Remington, and I know it said Browning. I'm not positive about the city and state.

Well if it says Browning on the barrel and in fact it is an A-5 or a Model 11. I'll give $150.00 if it will shoot, and want care how rough it is.

This is the kinda gun you let the beginner dove hunter shoot.
It will save you on shells. 

Thanks all you guys
I'll let ya'll know how this works out.
Leon


----------



## TJay (Mar 9, 2011)

Savage also made a 12ga based on the Browning A5 patent during the period of the second world war.  I believe it was the model 720.  I have one that I inherited from my grandfather.  It is a cylinder bore and I believe he said they were issued to guards and also used to train gunners.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 12, 2011)

Well guys I missed it by 2days so now we will never know.
I guess some things are just not meant to be.
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## ELIWAITS (Mar 28, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I've never seen a shiny Remington Mod. 11.
> 
> i have a model 11 thats shines and shoots like brand new i bought it about 2 months ago and the man said it was original but i dont know it was made in 1917 according to the serial number i paid 400.00 for it original or not i wouldnt take twice that for it today


----------



## EMC-GUN (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a Model 11 I bought on here when S&S was up. Paid 60 bucks for it for the parts. Put a call into Brownells and 60 dollars later I had a nice (short) Model 11. Runs like a top- Slugs/buck (homecast) and birdshot. All handloads.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Mar 30, 2011)

Had to take some barrel off due to dent.


----------

